# VERY, very horrible Belkin 54g wireless problems...



## Wired_Heretic (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, ok i purchased a Belkin 54g wireless router and brought it home with great feeling of joy, i had also purchased a Christmas present for my self, a lovely laptop.

Well when i brought home my wireless router and set it up with my desktop it worked fine as a wired connection, but when i went to get my laptop and hook to the wireless it found the network and said i was connected to it but i wasnt able to get internet. 

My friend came over with his laptop and tried also, he found the network but could not get internet when it said he was connected. the little WAN light is orange and im not sure if that was a good sign. guh, all i wanted for Christmas was a wireless connection, leave the two front teeth at the pole Santa



Can anyone help please!!!.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried disabling encryption on the router to make the connection? Does the laptop work on other wireless networks?


----------



## Wired_Heretic (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, i think i would try to disable it if i know how, lol.

well there is only one network and neither of the laptops work on it.


so yup, stucky stuck.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the exact model of the router?


----------

